# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسه الارض السعيده العالميه

## عسولة زوجها

مرحبا خواتي
بغيت معلومات عن مدرسه
الارض السعيده العالميه
هي
مدرسه خاصه


شو رايكم فيها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## مواليد2010

انشالله البنات يساعدونج

----------


## سما الأمارات

هيه اللي ف مصفح 

ماعرف شيء عنها هي يديده 

ياريت الي يعرف شيء عنها يخبرنا 
هم منهاجهم بريطاني ها كل اللي اعرفه

----------


## memo33

سالت عناك علي فكرة اة بريطانى بس للصف العاشر فقط
ياريت انا بقي حد يفيدنى بجد 
محتارة ما بين كامبردج الدوليه ولا النجاح

----------


## عسولة زوجها

النجاح مافيها شاغر
وايد فل
حتى مدرسه الجديد
هي مدرسه قديمه كانت داخل بوظبي وانتقلت هنيه

----------


## عسولة زوجها

بليز الي عنده معلومات يفيدني

----------


## يمنات

ما عندي فكره 
بالتوفيق

----------


## عسولة زوجها

وينكم

----------


## عسولة زوجها

رفع
رفع رفع
رفع رفع رفع

----------


## عاشقة التوبة

ان شاء الله احد يفيدكم

----------


## um shams

كانت بجانب شغلي الجديم خلف مركز شرطة الشعبية 
وهالسنة مبناهم جديد في مصفح
غالبيتهم العظمى كانت هنود بس يقولون قوية ماعندي فكرة 
دخلتها يوم رمت اودي بنتي الكيجي قبل 4 سنوات 
وربك سخرلها قبول ثاني 
هذا الي اعرفه

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

> رفع
> رفع رفع
> رفع رفع رفع

----------


## lady pink

اب اب اب اب

----------


## ليندااااا

*اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه*

----------


## نورحور

الصراحه يقولون ممتازه اكاديميا انجليش توب ولغه عربيه قويه ومبناها اليديد خرافي يشبه كيدزانيا انا بروح لها وبشوفها وبخبركن ...........اريد اسجل ولدي ومدحتها وحده تربويه لي قالت لاتفرطين فيها

----------


## ذابح الود

ابن وحده معارفنا فيها بتقول ممتازه وانجليزي وابنها بلبل انجلش

----------


## يمنات



----------


## نورحور

بنات انا رحت مدرسة الارض السعيده العالميه مبناها كبير ومدرسينها من الجنسيه الهنديه .................بس للاسف ماعندهم تسجيل الكي جي 2 مكتفين من طلابهم والكي جي 1 على قائمة الانتظار ومارضت تدخلني اشوف الفصول قالت نو واي ديورينق ليسون................وعندهم كي جي1 وكي جي2 والاول ..............والسنه اليايه بيفتحون لين العاشر .................................................. .................................................ا لمشكله الحين وين اسجل ولدي بنات وين بعد في اي مدرسه فيها تسجيل

----------


## أم شيخوو123

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## يمنات



----------


## lady30

مدرسه ما عليها كلام جدااا ممتازه....انصحكم فيها بس للاسف التسجيل صعب عندهم لكن اكاديميا وتربويا ممتازه...وما عليكم من اللي يقول لا انا ما ودي عيالي مدرسة هنود ...شو فيهم الهنود؟؟..خلقة رب العالمين..بالعكس يعلمون الياهل صح...وعندهم ضمير...وأهم شي يوم ولدج او بنتج عندهم يحافظون عليهم نظام في المدرسه وفي الباص

----------


## soso0

كم اسعارها للكي جي؟

----------

